# New tank, need suggestions



## natas (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok this is my second planted tank. I am new to the planted tank hobby, but so far I think I am doing well. My 90 gallon is taking off really well!

Anyway here are the specs of my new tank:
60Lx20Hx18W 100Gallon
1 x 250Watt 10k HQI
2 x 75watt 6500K VHO
Eheim 2028 Professional
CO2 setup 

The plan is to setup the tank this coming Sunday. Right now its empty sitting in the living room. My 90 Gallon tank is using 50% laterite and 50% cheap gravel from the LSB. The cheap gravel is basically the same size as the laterite.

Now I have broken the bank on this new setup with all the lighting, co2 and the nice filter. So I am wanting to try a different substrate. If I go with Eco-complete or Laterite from the LSD its going to cost me a arm and a leg to fill the tank. 

So give me some suggestion if you have any. I was thinking of mixing again with the cheap stuff, or even getting something at Lowes/Home Depot.

If you were in my shoes what would you use? (Hey that rhymed, I'm a poet and didn't even know it)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC, Natas  

If you don't want to spend much, then I would suggest pool filter sand. It cost about $8 for a 50lb bag. 

Be careful about using cheap gravels they can alter your KH/PH.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

alternatively i looked up stone in the phone book and got a 100lb bag of pure Quartz Sand for 7.50

same stuff tahitian moon is made of but a different color


----------



## natas (Sep 1, 2005)

Well I went out and bought 100lbs of turface for a mere $18  This stuff is awesome.

I will try to take some pics of the tank as of today and post them when I ge a chance.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Turface is good but please know that it is pretty light and you need to plant the plants deep because some of them may float.

Also before you place the turface only substrate consider adding the following cheap 'extras'. They will help the plants take off in the very beginning and will help their growth later too.

- A 1/8 to 1/4" layer of peat on the bottom (a whole bag of peat is about $3 at Lowe's). Make sure it's clean peat, no fertilizers added.
- A box of laterite sprinkled over the peat ($15 or so)
- About 1/2 lb of any active carbon you can find, sprinkle over the laterite
- Mulm from existing tank or the dirty water from its filter
- Top all of the above with Turface

Here's more or less how it's done:
http://www.deepforestaquatics.com/aqua/luis/dallas/

--Nikolay


----------

